# 1993 Altima Trick ABS Light to Go Off



## andypsu5155 (Apr 7, 2020)

Alright, so I have a 1993 nissan altima and the abs light has been on since I bought it. I decided to investigate it today, and I did the thing with the data consult where you ground the pin and get the abs light to flash codes. I got a code for open circuit in the front left sensor, open circuit in the rear right, and a code for the relay solenoid. I took off the front wheel to look at it and the sensor was so rusted on I broke it trying to get it off. I figure the back wheel is the same situation and maybe that is also why it is throwing the code for the relay as well? I tested the relay first and it appeared to be working fine.

Basically, I dont care that much about the abs to fix the car because from my research I've seen the sensors are pricey. Is there any way I can trick the abs light to stay off? If there isn't a way I dont really care that much I can deal with seeing the light every time, but thought I'd ask if any of you guys know of a solution to trick the abs light off.


----------



## andypsu5155 (Apr 7, 2020)

The front sensor was getting voltage to the wires so I figure the open circuit was caused from corrosion within the sensor itself. I'm not a professional mechanic by any means that's just my idea. Thought I'd add that in here too.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Most of the time you get codes for a sensor, it's the sensor, itself, that is the problem and probably so in your case based on how corroded you say they are. Nissan later got smart and made a plastic housing on the end of the sensor to prevent them from rusting into the knuckle, but not in your year, unfortunately. Some, I've been able to soak with rust penetrent for a few hours and then knock them through (you have to remove the knuckle from the car to do that). Others, I had to drill out or replace the knuckle assembly, altogether. If I was fixing the car, I'd replace those ABS speed sensors, erase the codes and see if the relay code re-triggers. As far as bypassing or tricking the system, there is no way to do that. Looping the sensor wires will not work because the control unit will read it as a shorted circuit and trigger the code. Having the light "on" or disabled will usually fail most state inspections.


----------

